
Phishing in the age of the preview - kobigurk
http://blog.kobigurk.com/phising-in-the-age-of-preview/
======
Phithagoras
Link broken, use [http://blog.kobigurk.com/phising-
preview/](http://blog.kobigurk.com/phising-preview/)

